# Growth Spurt Causing Change In Eating Pattern?



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

I took my sweet Sofie to the vet at lunch today because over the past week her eating habits have been odd. Normally, she sits, you put the food down, she makes eye contact, you say "OK" and she devours it.

Now, it's breakfast, after her 2 mile walk, she'll pick at her food. Lunch, pick again...more interested in playing fetch or tug. Dinner, eat sparingly...more interested in sitting with you while you do whatever. If you sit with her by her bowl, she'll eat a little more, but it's just like she's not hungry.

She has normal energy, no cough, no visible signs of illness. Poo is cake-like and formed. 3 poos a day...timing very normal.

Vet says temp is 103.3, but she also says that one degree higher than 102 is normal during the summer. It's been hot as hades here in Atlanta too. 

If it weren't for the eating thing, I wouldn't know there was anything wrong. Vet says that in her opinion nothing is wrong. I know my puppy though. It worries me, and I can't help it.

She has grown an inch in the past month, and is now 50 pounds. She's 7 months old. She's skinny and lanky, but I expect that. 

Y'all that are "in the know" - what are your thoughts?


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Have you tried softening her food....mine has gone through phases when she wouldnt eat because her teeth hurt from teething


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Teething is usually finished at 7 months and I saw a huge growth spurt at this time~w/both Onyx and Karlo. Pano at this age is common.
Weather may play into it, when dogs are hot, they don't have a huge appetite.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes. She licks the juice and leaves the kibble. 

She's had her adult teeth fully erupted now for a good solid month. And, she CHOWS down on her Merrick Hoofers. She will carry the bones around chewing on them all day long if you let her. I've looked in her mouth and cannot see any signs of a problem.

Good thought though re: kibble too hard.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Another change in her behavior that I forgot to mention - she'll play all day with a dog at daycamp, and then when we're leaving and she's on leash, she goes nuts toward the other dog....that she was just playing with......all day....... I can't determine if it's because she wants to get to the dog to play with it, or has other things in mind. It generally scares the pants off the other dog's owner and I end up apologizing, explaining she's only 7 months old, easily excitable, and pulling her away....very embarassed. 

This just started two weeks ago. It's very frustrating, especially when in an off-leash situation, she's gotten real good at being polite to other dogs and will even play with a few of them, even though she plays REAL rough. This took a while to get to, so I'm guessing the leash aggression (if that's what it is) will take a while to correct (with consistency).

Is this the terrible teens that I heard so many warnings about?


----------

